# Pressemeldung: Browning Champions Trophy



## Anglerboard-Team (24. März 2006)

*Pressemeldung Browning Champions Trophy*
Schon im dritten Jahr hat die Browning Champions Trophy einen festen Stellenwert im Terminkalender der Friedfisch-Fans. Dabei sind wir unserem Plan treu geblieben, jedes Jahr in einem anderen Teil Deutschlands zu gastieren und dabei eine andere Art der Angelei in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen, um so vor allem den Zuschauern Abwechselung zu bieten.

In diesem Jahr freue ich mich besonders, im schönen Bayern die Elite der deutschen Friedfisch-Profis begrüßen zu dürfen. Der Eixendorfer Stausee verspricht eine spannende Fischwaid und hohe Fanggewichte, wobei gerade der perfekte Umgang mit der Matchrute und Wagglern und Slidern auf große Distanzen zu bestaunen sein wird.

Wie in den Vorjahren haben wir eine Broschüre produziert, in der die Rahmenbedingungen und das hochkarätige Starterfeld vorgestellt wird  es ist national sicher das beste Feld aller bisherigen Champions Trophys. Die Broschüre steht auf unserer Homepage zum Download zur Verfügung (ca. 6 MB:
http://www.zebco-europe.net/zebco/upload/File/PDF/D/bct06.pdf

Wer sich also fürs Friedfischangeln interessiert, sollten diesen Termin (19./20. Mai, siehe unten) in keinem Fall verpassen. 

Herzliche Grüße, Euer

Frerk Petersen
Marketing Manager
Zebco Sports Europe

Programm

19.5.2006: 1. Durchgang

11 Uhr: Beginn des Aufbaus
13 Uhr: Angelbeginn.
16 Uhr: Angelende; gefangene Fische werden am Platz gewogen

20.5.2006: 2. Durchgang

8 Uhr: Beginn des Aufbaus
10 Uhr Angelbeginn der Browning Champion¹s Trophy
13 Uhr Angelende; gefangene Fische werden am Platz gewogen.
ab 16 Uhr Uhr: Bekanntgabe der erfolgreichsten Angler und Verabschiedung

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

